# Isn't childhood supposed to be peaceful?



## NewYorkEagle

I can't stand of how 90s kids just talk about how their decade was the best and others were plain shit, including the 2000s. Why can't they realize that kids don't usually do adult stuff until they're in their teens? Discuss about it here.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Hello?


----------



## Glory

childhood isn't 'supposed' to be anything, it only seems that way in hindsight.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Hello?


Well 80's kids were really better. Anything older is automatically better.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well 80's kids were really better. Anything older is automatically better.


But it's not like everyone has to agree with that. It seems unfair if you think that anything older was better. I don't think the 1930s and 40s were great, because of the Great Depression, World War II, Nazi's regime on Germany and the Holocaust that happened during those times.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

PurpleEagle99 said:


> But it's not like everyone has to agree with that. It seems unfair if you think that anything older was better. I don't think the 1930s and 40s were great, because of the Great Depression, World War II, Nazi's regime on Germany and the Holocaust that happened during those times.


No I'm mocking old people because they think they were better for no apparent reason to anyone else. My childhood was fine and dandy, my little cousin is having a fun childhood and was born 10 years ago. They have iPads, I had a ps2, big whoop wanna fight about it?


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No I'm mocking old people because they think they were better for no apparent reason to anyone else. My childhood was fine and dandy, my little cousin is having a fun childhood and was born 10 years ago. They have iPads, I had a ps2, big whoop wanna fight about it?


No, I thought you were being serious about 80s kids having the best childhood in the history of anything. I'm a 2000s kid, and even though I did argue on some forums that the 2000s were awesome, I admit that every decade isn't perfect.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

PurpleEagle99 said:


> No, I thought you were being serious about 80s kids having the best childhood in the history of anything. I'm a 2000s kid, and even though I did argue on some forums that the 2000s were awesome, I admit that every decade isn't perfect.


Well you saw that meme that showed how everything is a cycle. Each decade there's that new rebellious band and the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well you saw that meme that showed how everything is a cycle. Each decade there's that new rebellious band and the cycle repeats itself.


True. Even though most people would rather be nostalgic over the 2nd previous decade when the new decade comes.


----------



## Flamme et Citron

Looking at the title I thought this might be a thoughtful post about the consequences of being raised up in a post-2001 world and the effects that the war on terrorism had on the psyche of the Z generation.

But no, that was far too optimistic.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Flamme et Citron said:


> Looking at the title I thought this might be a thoughtful post about the consequences of being raised up in a post-2001 world and the effects that the war on terrorism had on the psyche of the Z generation.
> 
> But no, that was far too optimistic.


It's not like every kid back then actually watched the news since we had our childhood in the post-9/11 era. I haven't even knew about 9/11 until Osama Bin Laden died.


----------



## oreocheesecake

PurpleEagle99 said:


> It's not like every kid back then actually watched the news since we had our childhood in the post-9/11 era. I haven't even knew about 9/11 until Osama Bin Laden died.


I'd have thought 9/11 and the ensuing war on terrorism would have had a greater impact on younger Gen Yers than Gen Zers. Gen Zers were too young to notice what was happening and couldn't comprehend the significance of global events. If the 90s were really so peaceful and tranquil in comparison to the turbulent 2000s, then the world Gen Y knew disappeared in an instant - and their formative years would have been influenced to a high degree by what happened under Bush - whereas Gen Zers don't know really know what life was like before 9/11, so to us, it's irrelevant.

But you're right - kids don't care. Kids are usually happy regardless of their environment.

PS - interesting graphs regarding global wars! 

http://i.imgur.com/X2HGSXY.png

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wb-GNQRkjdI/Tuj6-Tsm7BI/AAAAAAAABIM/3cdu-tZz2Q0/s1600/ACRsummary2010graph.png

Amazing how peaceful the world is now. There hasn't been a major war in Europe for over 70 years.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

oreocheesecake said:


> I'd have thought 9/11 and the ensuing war on terrorism would have had a greater impact on younger Gen Yers than Gen Zers. Gen Zers were too young to notice what was happening and couldn't comprehend the significance of global events. If the 90s were really so peaceful and tranquil in comparison to the turbulent 2000s, then the world Gen Y knew disappeared in an instant - and their formative years would have been influenced to a high degree by what happened under Bush - whereas Gen Zers don't know really know what life was like before 9/11, so to us, it's irrelevant.
> 
> But you're right - kids don't care. Kids are usually happy regardless of their environment.
> 
> PS - interesting graphs regarding global wars!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/X2HGSXY.png
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wb-GNQRkjdI/Tuj6-Tsm7BI/AAAAAAAABIM/3cdu-tZz2Q0/s1600/ACRsummary2010graph.png
> 
> Amazing how peaceful the world is now. There hasn't been a major war in Europe for over 70 years.


I'm surprised of how the 2000s didn't have that much war-related deaths. And people say that the 2000s was terrible. Like, a lot on the Internet. I guess they thought it was terrible because they were growing up maybe.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

PurpleEagle99 said:


> But it's not like everyone has to agree with that. It seems unfair if you think that anything older was better. I don't think the 1930s and 40s were great, because of the Great Depression, World War II, Nazi's regime on Germany and the Holocaust that happened during those times.


Some people use those times to explain why they're better, like they're big tough fellas and all.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

oreocheesecake said:


> Amazing how peaceful the world is now. There hasn't been a major war in Europe for over 70 years.


Not Western Europe at least. Which is still good, considering the destructive power that _those guys _have.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

PurpleEagle99 said:


> It's not like every kid back then actually watched the news since we had our childhood in the post-9/11 era. I haven't even knew about 9/11 until Osama Bin Laden died.


I do remember when Saddam was captured. I was watching Beauty and the Beast on VHS.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Luke Skywalker said:


> I do remember when Saddam was captured. I was watching Beauty and the Beast on VHS.


Was that one of the only news reports you remember from the 2000s?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Was that one of the only news reports you remember from the 2000s?


No, I don't think so. I remember other things like when the Pope died and elections. I'll mention some more if I remember.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Innocence is not a natural state of mentality beyond the age of six or so, so I don't understand all the hype around childhood "innocence" or someone loosing their "innocence." If you aren't growing up in a perpetual warzone where you are exposed to the worst humanity has to offer, then western (American) culture will do you in, that is if you aren't removed from it by being locked in a basement or closet 24/7.


----------



## Fumetsu

PurpleEagle99 said:


> But it's not like everyone has to agree with that. It seems unfair if you think that anything older was better. I don't think the 1930s and 40s were great, because of the Great Depression, World War II, Nazi's regime on Germany and the Holocaust that happened during those times.


because it's human nature. Everyone sees thier childhood years with rose-colored glasses. You probly will feel the same when you're an adult It's really nothing to take offense to.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Fumetsu said:


> because it's human nature. Everyone sees thier childhood years with rose-colored glasses. You probly will feel the same when you're an adult It's really nothing to take offense to.


True.


----------



## JTHearts

well it wasn't for me, other kids threatened to kill me quite often


----------



## Swede

Fumetsu said:


> because it's human nature. Everyone sees thier childhood years with rose-colored glasses. You probly will feel the same when you're an adult It's really nothing to take offense to.


This might be true if you are lucky. 
In reality, there are many, many children who grow up in abusive homes - if you are curious to learn more there are several threads about childhood abuse on PerC, including stories from childhood abuse victims. Logical, since abuse in childhood tend to impact the psyche for decades.

However, victims of child abuse might not be aware that they were abused, becasue a child has
a) very limited rights in society, very limited ways to get help, and very limited understanding in regards to what their rights are
b) very limited experiences to base a more realistic frame of reference on - if you grew up being beaten* regularly, chances are that you will believe that this is the norm, until you learn otherwise
Add to that the fact that children are dependent on their parents, no matter what (unless some sort of authority steps in).

In addition many, many children are bullied and tortured by their peers. Unfortunately, victims of parental child abuse run a larger chance of becoming a victim of bullying as well.

In other words, it is not necessarily "rose colored glasses" as much as either a limited understanding in regards as to what is "right and wrong" or an erroneous assumption that all children grow up in homes with loving and nurturing parents.




When it comes to the rest of the word, children are not focused on society because they are busy defining their own word and finding out who they are. 
Children are 'narcissists' by nature - it is part of the human development, has always been, will always be. It's not a bad thing, but an actual necessity for personal development of a child. This limited world view expands naturally in an individual whose personal development progresses in a healthy manner.

But in regards to the title of this post: yes, childhood is supposed to be peaceful, but ideals and reality often lie quite far from each other.


*_Abuse also includes verbal abuse (continuous humiliation, derogatory remarks, etc) and neglect (including lack of basic necessities, such as failure to provide food, shelter, safety, medical attention, etc). Children who are severely beaten may actually have a larger chance of getting help, since it can be harder to cover up._


----------



## Effy

PurpleEagle99 said:


> I can't stand of how 90s kids just talk about how their decade was the best and others were plain shit, including the 2000s. Why can't they realize that kids don't usually do adult stuff until they're in their teens? Discuss about it here.


I don't understand the question.





Fumetsu said:


> because it's human nature. Everyone sees thier childhood years with rose-colored glasses. You probly will feel the same when you're an adult It's really nothing to take offense to.


I definitely don't! I remember childhood clearly. Kids aren't innately good... they're regularly little shits to each other. Almost all kids have aggressive streaks (aggression is natural, it isn't necessarily a bad thing), many kids have devious streaks and a lot of kids have sadistic streaks (which definitely is a bad thing). Children bully each other, hurt animals for fun, take pleasure in destroying things, etc. Childhood isn't this peaceful idyll for many people. For a lot of people it's pretty horrible. Other kids are often the reason.


----------



## Fumetsu

Preaching to the choir.

I meant that era that we grow up in. Not the people in it.

@Swede. I grew up in an abusive home. I got bullied a lot because of a terminal illness ( it was back then) that made me sick 24/7 and is why I spent so much of my childhood in the hospital or research center.

But despite my personal experience the 89's/90's...culture I guess you would say? Was still pretty awesome


----------



## Hero of Freedom

I was constantly exposed to strict parenting and punished for even the smallest of mistakes with being hit, of course that only increased my anger towards them/more resistance. So eventually my relatives gave up and let me be.


----------



## Swede

Fumetsu said:


> Preaching to the choir.
> 
> I meant that era that we grow up in. Not the people in it.


I'm not sure that I get this. How can you separate the era from the people?
I am not questioning your statement, just trying to understand better.

I do agree that people often romanticize the "olden days". It is easy to look back and selective choose to remember the positive moments, but that is not necessarily bad. Some people choose to do the opposite. And some type of people will always criticize the older generations, while others will always complain about the young.

I grew up in the 70s-90s. My impression was that the 80s and 90s were a lot more 'egocentric' than the 70s, but that's pretty natural too - trends are often cyclic as reactions are generally followed by counter reactions. And maybe, since I was a lot happer as a person in the 70s, that colors my impression too? 


I'm very glad to hear that you survived your illness and I hope that you are doing well today!


----------



## Hero of Freedom

oreocheesecake said:


> I'd have thought 9/11 and the ensuing war on terrorism would have had a greater impact on younger Gen Yers than Gen Zers. Gen Zers were too young to notice what was happening and couldn't comprehend the significance of global events. If the 90s were really so peaceful and tranquil in comparison to the turbulent 2000s, then the world Gen Y knew disappeared in an instant - and their formative years would have been influenced to a high degree by what happened under Bush - whereas Gen Zers don't know really know what life was like before 9/11, so to us, it's irrelevant.
> 
> But you're right - kids don't care. Kids are usually happy regardless of their environment.
> 
> PS - interesting graphs regarding global wars!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/X2HGSXY.png
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wb-GNQRkjdI/Tuj6-Tsm7BI/AAAAAAAABIM/3cdu-tZz2Q0/s1600/ACRsummary2010graph.png
> 
> Amazing how peaceful the world is now. There hasn't been a major war in Europe for over 70 years.


However why is it that depression, anxiety and other emotional problems are more common among our generation those born 1995+? Also happens when there hasn't been a war for awhile for some reason? Like many signed up for WWI and WWII not being afraid of death or many of the generations that went in to fight had emotional problems before them? I stayed up late sometimes and watched a TV show called "Oz" I remember, personally don't have a father due to him wanting many spouses(He divorces, remarries then repeats).

As in the post of somebody in current events who signed up for the military, for some reason when you step onto the battlefield/get deployed. All your emotional problems such as anxiety, PTSD, depression and etc all dissapear. When you come back they are gone.


----------



## Copper North

Childhood for me was painful, stressful and frightening on most levels.

Every aspect of adulthood has been more fun on any scale than being 6, 9, 12 or 15.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Effy said:


> I don't understand the question.


Why can't 90s kids just accept that no decade is perfect?


----------



## Carpentet810

Peaceful??? I am yet to have a peaceful decade.


----------



## Fumetsu

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Why can't 90s kids just accept that no decade is perfect?


No one said perfect.


----------



## Effy

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Why can't 90s kids just accept that no decade is perfect?


I don't know. If they think any decade is perfect, they're incredibly stupid and historically unaware.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Dawn of the Light said:


> *However why is it that depression, anxiety and other emotional problems are more common among our generation those born 1995+?* Also happens when there hasn't been a war for awhile for some reason? Like many signed up for WWI and WWII not being afraid of death or many of the generations that went in to fight had emotional problems before them? I stayed up late sometimes and watched a TV show called "Oz" I remember, personally don't have a father due to him wanting many spouses(He divorces, remarries then repeats).
> 
> As in the post of somebody in current events who signed up for the military, for some reason when you step onto the battlefield/get deployed. All your emotional problems such as anxiety, PTSD, depression and etc all dissapear. When you come back they are gone.


I don't see how Generation Z has any emotional problems due to some terrifying attack? I was a late 1999 baby and I didn't even gave a crap about all the terrible things the 2000s gave us because I was too young and would rather watch cartoons back then.


----------



## Link1

oreocheesecake said:


> I'd have thought 9/11 and the ensuing war on terrorism would have had a greater impact on younger Gen Yers than Gen Zers. Gen Zers were too young to notice what was happening and couldn't comprehend the significance of global events. If the 90s were really so peaceful and tranquil in comparison to the turbulent 2000s, then the world Gen Y knew disappeared in an instant - and their formative years would have been influenced to a high degree by what happened under Bush - whereas Gen Zers don't know really know what life was like before 9/11, so to us, it's irrelevant.
> 
> But you're right - kids don't care. Kids are usually happy regardless of their environment.
> 
> PS - interesting graphs regarding global wars!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/X2HGSXY.png
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wb-GNQRkjdI/Tuj6-Tsm7BI/AAAAAAAABIM/3cdu-tZz2Q0/s1600/ACRsummary2010graph.png
> 
> Amazing how peaceful the world is now. There hasn't been a major war in Europe for over 70 years.


I can't comment on what category I fall in (this site considers me Y, my country considers me Z, other sites Y/Z lol whatever) but I do remember seeing it on T.V. after coming back from school (gr. 1 or 2 I think not sure) and my parents being worried but the years after didn't feel any different in terms of what I did etc. It probably impacted tweens/teens/young adults much more.


----------



## Fumetsu

I was a jaded teen in 2011.

I was changing in the gym locker and they announced the attack over the intercom. Or PE teacher put the class on hold to lecture us about the significance.

I remember something about how" You don't understand that up until now you've all in a world in a comfortable world with no threat of war but this will change." 

I remember rolling my ass and thinking she was overreacting,medica was basically my response to everything.


----------



## Catwalk

Don't let anyone from 1970 or 2000 tell you shit.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Hello?


Hi


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Flamingo said:


> Don't let anyone from 1970 or 2000 tell you shit.


No 1970 or 2000 baby ever told me shit about my childhood. I think it's just 80s and early 90s babies who told me shit before.


----------



## LanceDead13

PurpleEagle99 said:


> I can't stand of how 90s kids just talk about how their decade was the best and others were plain shit, including the 2000s. Why can't they realize that kids don't usually do adult stuff until they're in their teens? Discuss about it here.



* *




Funny as back in the 1990s I bet people weren't even talking about how great the 1990s was. Back then I think the 1970s was the decade that people kept praising. In the 2000s it was a similar situation where everyone was too busy being overly nostalgic about the 1980s since the 1990s wasn't considered retro/old enough to be nostalgic as rather it was seen as slightly modern (how can you be nostalgic about say 1996 or 1999 in 2003-4?). But now people are are trying to make the 1990s (and some 1980s) seem as if they were the last great time periods while disregarding the fact that everyone would have different opinions and views based on when they were born. Most are just too blinded by their own nostalgic bias to actually see the decade for what it was in its entirety especially those from the late 1980s/early 1990s. When someone is a kid they only see/understand what a kid of that time period would understand. Childhood is a time of innocence where all a child has to do is just do what a normal kid what do until they reach adolescence (or maybe preadolescence) and start becoming more aware of the world around them. It's hard for when a person to criticize the time for when they were a kid because all that person would remember from when they were a kid was probably playing around, watching cartoons, video games, or whatever else kids did for fun. Now that people born are adults they are more aware of things and are finding it easy to criticize things. Someone from 1976 may have a lot of complaints for the 1990s then they would for say the early-mid '80s. In the end it's all just nostalgia that is blinding people (I think it's called having their "nostalgia goggles" always on or something). 

In the subject for the 1990s if any kid were to talk to you about it was such a "paradise" or "the last great time to be a kid" (I seriously hate when people say shit like this as they always think that the time THEY grew up in was supposedly the last great time to be a kid in) then they clearly were only just kids for most of the decade and weren't fully aware of the things that happened during that decade. In the end childhood is suppose to be peaceful and almost everyone will love their childhood no matter the time period that it was in, but saying stuff like "kids today missed out on [insert something stupid here]" or "kids today grew up with dumb stuff while we had such _AMAZING/TIMELESS CLASSIC_ in our childhoods" is one of the most stupid/ignorant thing a person can say. Just because someone may not like something doesn't mean that it's absolutely terrible and that kids should be ashamed for experiencing it.




WHOA SNAP I accidentally got carried away and wrote what could qualify as a long rant. I'll place it in spoilers so people won't be blinded by long lines of jumbled text. Please read at your own risk folks as what I typed may give you a headache or something.


----------



## oreocheesecake

Fumetsu said:


> I was a jaded teen in 2011.
> 
> I was changing in the gym locker and they announced the attack over the intercom. Or PE teacher put the class on hold to lecture us about the significance.
> 
> I remember something about how" You don't understand that up until now you've all in a world in a comfortable world with no threat of war but this will change."
> 
> I remember rolling my ass and thinking she was overreacting,medica was basically my response to everything.


Americans are still not under threat from war or terrorism and never have been. All of the wars in the Middle East have no impact on Americans. It's so far away - Americans continue to live a comfortable life safe from war or terrorism. The only thing Americans should be concerned about is guns and how many people get killed by them.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

oreocheesecake said:


> Americans are still not under threat from war or terrorism and never have been. All of the wars in the Middle East have no impact on Americans. It's so far away - Americans continue to live a comfortable life safe from war or terrorism. The only thing Americans should be concerned about is guns and how many people get killed by them.


Well, that's true. The only attack that America experienced with Al-Qaeda was 9/11 and it only did damage to the Northeast. Americans did more shit to the Middle East than what 9/11 did to America.


----------



## Fumetsu

oreocheesecake said:


> Americans are still not under threat from war or terrorism and never have been. All of the wars in the Middle East have no impact on Americans. It's so far away - Americans continue to live a comfortable life safe from war or terrorism. The only thing Americans should be concerned about is guns and how many people get killed by them.


Spare me your lecture. Those we're my gym teachers words not mine. I am perfectly aware of how far the Mideast is.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Dawn of the Light said:


> As in the post of somebody in current events who signed up for the military, for some reason when you step onto the battlefield/get deployed. All your emotional problems such as anxiety, PTSD, depression and etc all dissapear. When you come back they are gone.


Where was this posted? It sounds awfully counterintuitive so I wanted to read it for myself.

-----

I don't have many memories or judgements about my childhood. Most of it is a blur. The fact that I was very sheltered and withdrawn didn't help.


----------



## homuhomu

People will always prefer their own generation to others. If you offered a person the choice to swap their childhood with someone else's, they would want to keep their own. Peaceful or not, childhood is so far in the past that no one would really want to change it, since nothing mattered back when they were a child.
When it comes down to it people only really care about their own experiences because they are the ones who personally experienced them.


----------



## Fumetsu

homuhomu said:


> People will always prefer their own generation to others. If you offered a person the choice to swap their childhood with someone else's, they would want to keep their own. Peaceful or not, childhood is so far in the past that no one would really want to change it, since nothing mattered back when they were a child.
> When it comes down to it people only really care about their own experiences because they are the ones who personally experienced them.


Not true in my case. I'd switch with my parents generation.


----------



## homuhomu

Fumetsu said:


> Not true in my case. I'd switch with my parents generation.


Would you switch your childhood as well?


----------



## Fumetsu

homuhomu said:


> Would you switch your childhood as well?


That's a more complicated question. As it would completely change who I am.

But if I still be myself while living thier childhood- yes. Definitely.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Where was this posted? It sounds awfully counterintuitive so I wanted to read it for myself.
> 
> -----
> 
> I don't have many memories or judgements about my childhood. Most of it is a blur. The fact that I was very sheltered and withdrawn didn't help.


On somewhere like page 8, 9, 10 or above in this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/current-events/667970-war-russia-8.html

By another INFP, on the positive side I see it a bit as part of a cycle to release all our negative tensions inside of this world and etc just like WWI after reading it. Maybe I should go of WW3 starts and be part of an important moment in history?

Could also be an opportunity for freedom and some adventure for many of us who have to be controlled by our parents due to the financial crap we are in as the second option plan B behind socialism. Already 18 so I would not have to let any of my relatives know and just go if one happened. Housing prices would probably already be lower by the time it finished and we would get veteran benefits.


----------



## aja675

I think that part of why I look back on my childhood in an excessively nostalgic manner is that I went from studying in a preppy school to a bunch of rundown high schools where I had evil classmates.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

The childhoods of older people are always better. Once you get to be old, you forget all of the bad stuff and remember only the fun stuff, unless your childhood was traumatic. My mom grew up during the Great Depression and she remembers not having enough food and being evicted from apartment after apartment. But, if there are not terrible traumas, people will put on their rose-colored glasses and start talking about the good old days. Unfortunately, their memories are so vague and inaccurate that they may as well be writing fiction.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well 80's kids were really better. Anything older is automatically better.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I would have gladly swapped my childhood with someone else's. I could have done without growing up during the Vietnam War. I still have nightmares from having watched the television news when I was an exceptionally sensitive and squeamish child. 



homuhomu said:


> People will always prefer their own generation to others. If you offered a person the choice to swap their childhood with someone else's, they would want to keep their own. Peaceful or not, childhood is so far in the past that no one would really want to change it, since nothing mattered back when they were a child.
> When it comes down to it people only really care about their own experiences because they are the ones who personally experienced them.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

NewYorkEagle said:


> I can't stand of how *90s kids just talk about how their decade was the best and others were plain shit*, including the 2000s. Why can't they realize that kids don't usually do adult stuff until they're in their teens? Discuss about it here.


Majority 90s kids were born in 80s, so they were too old to experience the kid culture of 2000s. maybe this is the reason.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Wtpmjgda said:


> Majority 90s kids were born in 80s, so they were too old to experience the kid culture of 2000s. maybe this is the reason.


Well, I guess so. But it just seems unfair. All they want to do is be nostalgic over shit. We didn't do anything against them.


----------



## Fumetsu

I think this is why: we had this rhyme "Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me." That's something you sure as shit don't hear anymore.


You like your childhood, we enjoyed ours. People reminiscing is not hurting you, it is not infringing on your rights, it is not taking your enjoyment from you-unless you allow it to- and, I imagine this insult that you are taking from it probably does not exist.

Every generation likes to talk about how great their childhood was and no one -until now apparently- has taken personal offense by it. If your happy then great. Go with that and stop looking for things to by offended by.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Fumetsu said:


> I think this is why: we had this rhyme "Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me." That's something you sure as shit don't hear anymore.
> 
> 
> You like your childhood, we enjoyed ours. People reminiscing is not hurting you, it is not infringing on your rights, it is not taking your enjoyment from you-unless you allow it to- and, I imagine this insult that you are taking from it probably does not exist.
> 
> Every generation likes to talk about how great their childhood was and no one -until now apparently- has taken personal offense by it. If your happy then great. Go with that and stop looking for things to by offended by.


But how can I suppress dissenting views and get lawsuit money anymore with that line of thinking?


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Fumetsu said:


> I think this is why: we had this rhyme "Sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me." That's something you sure as shit don't hear anymore.


Many of us paid a very high price learning that this saying is actually a lie.


----------



## Fumetsu

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Many of us paid a very high price learning that this saying is actually a lie.


I'm wel aware. 

But in _this_case, it's relevant.

" Other people are talking about how much they enjoyed thier childhood and it's ruining miiiiiine." 

Yeah, don't give two shits. Odd phrase isn't that " two shits" that implies you _do_ give one. Hmm


----------



## MisterPerfect

My childhood was happy when I lived in the dessert and we had a house. My parents would usually ignore me when I told them something but when they were not paying attention there was a lot of people that came over and visited us all the time. We also had a dog shadow. We use to go for walks and take the dog for walks at night. My parents tried to put us in stuff like sports and extra activites. 

One day we moved to an apartment in a rich city, lost the house, lost the dog, and none of the people who came to visit us saw us anymore. I was always alone and no one wanted to pay any attention to me. In my first city I had no friends at school and my teachers didn't like me, however when I came home the neighbors paid attention to me. In the new city anytime I wanted to do extra activies my parents told us that we dont have enough money, or they didn't have time to take me. I was happy before and things just got progressively worse after we moved to the rich City. I was later told as an adult that my mom was going to leave us with our dad in the House, and live in the rich city and never see us again. However my dad didn't agree with that and ended up following mom and we forever after were to live in an apartment which was meant for just my mom. At the time we didnt have any idea what was happening and my mom and dad stopped really caring or paying attention to us since they were too busy fighting each other. 

Im now 22 and I dont even have a family anymore, and I cant really make my own at this point.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well 80's kids were really better. Anything older is automatically better.


yeah cause the cold war was a lot of fun. Know what else was fun? The great depression, World War 1, the other one too that happened like 21 years later and was arm in arm with a mass genocide of people. How about that Cuban missile crisis, Korea and the Malaya emergency? Fun times. Vietnam must have been a lot of fun to grow up in and my, my growing up when people were afraid to use public toilets because of AIDS must have been fun too. Lets not forget about the political instability throughout the world and the various genocides within Africa and Yugoslavia. Oh and gee 9/11 was fun too. Oh and the constant fear of terrorists and the mass wave of refugees we're having right now must be _oh so fun._

See the issue here is that we just keep repeating, and forgetting, and repeating, and forgetting, and rinse and repeat. 

Nostalgia covers this all up in a quixotic sheen.


----------



## aja675

aja675 said:


> This is how I feel. If only I could turn back time and go back to 2008, I'd convince my mom and grandma to make me go to a different school than the one I went to, so that I could have the nice and preppy adolescence that I never had. (I did transfer, but because of my past, I was really vulnerable to other mean and toxic people, and I only lost contact with said people a few months ago.)


I wonder what would have happened if I studied instead in a different school, one which wasn't so ratchet that the basement routinely got flooded during typhoons and wasn't worse than a public school despite not being one.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Generation 90s kids here.
> 
> Everyone thinks their time was the best - 80s kids, 70s kids, 90s kids, 00s kids etc. For starters, there are psychological phenomena called cognitive biases and one of them is the belief that whatever you're part of is better than whatever someone else is part of. Second, most people think of childhood as the most magical time of their life and , even if it wasn't all sugary and nice, we tend to remember childhood with great fondness especially the music, movies, books, toys, food etc we enjoyed - because all that sensory stimuli makes us go back in time to that very moment.
> 
> All older generations think the younger ones are shit and all the younger ones think that's unfair. It has always been this way and it will always be. Deal with it. You'll think 10-20s kids are shit and that their childhood is shit when you're older too.


I was born in 80s and it was horrible.

We didn't have internet, the only way to get kicks one can get nowadays from computer games was engaging in real life vandalism, trespassing, people were horribly mean, etc.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Life is never peaceful


----------



## aja675

aja675 said:


> This is how I feel. If only I could turn back time and go back to 2008, I'd convince my mom and grandma to make me go to a different school than the one I went to, so that I could have the nice and preppy adolescence that I never had. (I did transfer, but because of my past, I was really vulnerable to other mean and toxic people, and I only lost contact with said people a few months ago.)


I realize how robbed I was of a good adolescence because of little things like a writing workshop for teens I attended sometime around April or May. I was already 19 going on 20 at the time, and most people there were younger. Nearly everyone else was from preppy schools, like the one I studied in from 9 until 11, and it was amazing how the people there had lived for 13-15 years without turning into the hormone-addled reality show addict like the person I was in my teens. They were smart enough that knew some stuff about writing and other intellectual pursuits, unlike some basic bitches I know of who are in their twenties and are still so vapid.


----------



## cooldudez

OMG ikr?! Once i saw this article it was tilted "why kids who didn't grow up in the 90s missed out" and i was like "noo not this again" do you like its my fault i was born and grew up in a different decade??


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

I was born in the 70's we had to play outside....oh the horror, make believe and actually talk to people instead of internet trolling. Those were some dark, dark times. Video games, personal computing and the internet did not even exist. Neither did phones that weren't wired to a wall or a phone box.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

NewYorkEagle said:


> I can't stand of how 90s kids just talk about how their decade was the best and others were plain shit, including the 2000s. Why can't they realize that kids don't usually do adult stuff until they're in their teens? Discuss about it here.


<-- "90s kid" who is glad my childhood is over. I want to be as far from it as possible and/or replace it with a different one. 

The only thing that's gotten shittier over the years is music. It seems a lot of artists who rose to fame in the 90s feel that way as well, they noticed a shift in how record labels do business for starters. 

Other than that, eh I don't really miss being a kid. I recently moved got rid of a bunch of old stuff I kept around growing up. Dont miss it or the old place. 

Im going to be edgy (well, here maybe not so much?) and say the world is better with the internet in it. I do think people were actually more disconnected without it in a sense. Candidness is more acceptable now. So it's harder to have a dark side to hide from others and eat away at your innocence...sorry, that got dark fast lol. Anyway, being an adult is somewhat of a relief, but maybe the 90s kids that go on about the 00s being uncool had better childhoods than I did.


----------



## PiT

The 90s are a pretty safe decade to lionize regardless. Me, despite being a 90s kid I prefer much to do with the 80s. There was a lot that is obnoxious about the 80s, but at least they weren't as bland and tasteless as the 90s.


----------



## a cat

hugely generalizing, but its been like this all generations. no one's ever satisfied with anything. lol


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

I believe childhood doesn't necessarily have to be peaceful. What it should be is to be a phase where children are able to develop their individual strengths and know their weaknesses. Lastly, it should allow the kids to experience their range of emotions so can they can increase their emotional intelligence.
-----------------------------------

EDITED: I did not read the first post before saying the above...


----------



## Winter Queen

Ideally it would be peaceful, but life makes sure that's not case. I think that's why we generally try to shelter children from a lot of the madness in the world until they are older and better equipped to handle it. There's no need to rush adulthood.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Childhood has never been peaceful to little people in general. Everything is awkward and forever an emotional rollercoaster. It doesn't change as one grows up either.


----------

